# Ice Fishing Gear



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I would really like to get into ice fishing more and make it a comfortable experience for my kids and I.

Here is a list of the larger items that I am thinking about getting - any feedback is greatly appreciated!

1. Ice Shelter (I'm thinking the Eskimo 3) - I don't know much about these, but Eskimo seems to have pretty solid reviews.
2. Auger - ION. Is there really another choice?!?! 
3. Propane Bottle Top Heater.
4. Underwater camera/fish finder - this is the one that I am most uncertain about . . . 
5. Sled to drag all the stuff out in and pull my kids back to the truck in after fishing.

Rods, rod holders, buckets, chairs, etc. are items that I've already got.

Thanks!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I suppose the first question is do you want to catch more fish or provide maximum creature comforts. 

If improving the fish catching is the top priority, then a fishfinder should be the top item on the list. If you've never fished on the hard deck with a finder, you don't realize the profound difference it makes in the success rate. Cameras and such are nice but they don't see the entire water column at the same time, so I would get the finder first. It should be pointed out that kids love to fish with fishfinders as it reminds them of a video game.  

Next, a sled is pretty important too for pulling gear back and forth. However, if you mean a snowmobile, then that is a major commitment. 

The rest is based on your preferences. Oddly enough, I do a ton of ice fishing but do not own a tent. It cuts down on mobility. 


If maximizing the catch is not the top priority, then get the items that you and your kids would most value, such as a tent, heater or other items that would insure a fun outing.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My kids LOVE my camera (Fishphone by Vexilar ~$250). Streams WiFi to as many tablets or smartphones as you want, has good picture in the livestream and as long as water conditions are decent (pretty normal with ice fishing) you can see really well. I tie a second line to the tail-fin of the camera which lets me tilt/steer the camera better than just the cable that it comes with--which lets me look at the whole water column if I want to the extent that water clarity allows. 

I did not have a good experience with the quality of my Eskimo 6 shelter, but that was several years ago and they may have improved. I really like my Clam XL4000T, but I think I'm going to upgrade to a 6-sided or maybe the Clam Garage for more space. 

I haven't used an ION, but seriously look into a cordless drill + Nils auger tooled for a 1/2" chuck. Lighter and cheaper than the ION, if you don't already have a good hand drill (DeWalt 20v is what I use and love it) you'll likely use it for lots of other things besides drilling holes in the ice. I also use it to drive in/remove my ice anchors for the tent, which is a major plus. 

I like my Mr. Buddy Heater, and +10000 on a good jet sled. 

Sounds like you've got all the pieces identified to have fun on the hard deck with your kids (except for liberal amounts of candy, jerky, juice/soda, and all the other junky goodies that they don't normally get to have)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Catherder - great insights!

What fish finder do you recommend? When I said sled, I wasn’t talking about a snowmobile, but just a sled to throw everything in to pull out on the ice.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Your sled can be something as simple as a wooden box attached to a pair of discarded ski's. Or even a plastic kids sled. One advantage of making one out of wood is that you can attach eye bolts or screws to attach cord or bungies to to hold stuff in place. 

I have a ice shelter that folds down to a 3' x 5'x6" and has plastic ski's that retract that I have attached eye screws to so that It will hold my buckets and ice auger. I pull it with a loop of 100' of rope as a just in case it is needed. Not only for me but for others out on the ice. 

One problem with fish finders is the transducer angle. Even one with a 45 degree view isn't very wide at 15'. I have a old one and did just as well without it as with it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Camera is 100x more useful than sonar fishing. IMO of course, I use both when out fishing but after a while I tend to forget about the finder and just watch the camera(s). I find the older black and white cameras to work better than the newer colored ones, they deal with contrast better in murky water.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’d increase the size of your shelter to a 6. That lets you walk around a bit and you each can have a hole. Eskimo is fine, but some of the others are good too. 

If I were buying a fish finding device for ice fishing, it would be a flasher. I think they are more useful than a camera. 

The rest of your list is a solid start. Actually, way better than a solid start. That would be a great setup.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I'd increase the size of your shelter to a 6. That lets you walk around a bit and you each can have a hole. Eskimo is fine, but some of the others are good too.


I love my Eskimo 6 man. I measured it out once at 6x13ft interior dimensions. Its nice to spread out, stand up etc. As stated, lots of other good brands too.



> If I were buying a fish finding device for ice fishing, it would be a flasher. I think they are more useful than a camera.


What I find interesting, more so than just if fish are in the area, is their reactions to jig presentation. Its interesting to see the difference in active chasing a jig vs swatting (w/ heads or tails). Also reaction difference between various motions of the jig. The "Goto" as it were, for me is to leave it near motionless, if a trout runs past it usually alot of action will spin that fish on its tail and bring it right back... then let the motion stop as the fish nears. That usually results in a bite.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Our family has been ice fishing for a long time. There used to be a time when the road to Fish Lake wasn't plowed, and you had to snowmachine in. In those days, we had the whole lake to ourselves.

I bought my first ice shelter this year. It hasn't been used yet. To be honest, I'm a bit skeptical of it. I worry it will be more pain-in-the-rear than it's worth. And I'll have to buy smaller rods to use too. I'm sure they are nice on a cold, windy day, but are shelters really a necessity?

I do have a sonar. It's fun. It isn't necessary either.
I've never used a heater. Ever. 
I finally purchased a power auger two years ago. It's nice. I would recommend a power auger.
A sled is a must, if you have to haul a bunch of gear (power auger+bucket).



Really -- when it comes down to it -- all you need is an auger, a rod, and a bucket with some tackle. Everything else is extra. All that extra might make it more comfortable, but it isn't necessary.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> Our family has been ice fishing for a long time. There used to be a time when the road to Fish Lake wasn't plowed, and you had to snowmachine in. In those days, we had the whole lake to ourselves.


/jealousface

I usually like to see us and 1 other group on a lake... in case of emergencies. But I do like snowmobiling in 10-15 miles to a remote lake to ice fish 



> I bought my first ice shelter this year. It hasn't been used yet. To be honest, I'm a bit skeptical of it. I worry it will be more pain-in-the-rear than it's worth. And I'll have to buy smaller rods to use too. I'm sure they are nice on a cold, windy day, but are shelters really a necessity?


Your last line nailed it... "cold and windy day". The shelter for us anyway, lets us fish stormier days that we may have otherwise not gone out. We've left the trailhead on very nice mornings, to find the wind kicking up and really getting cold at the lake. There have been times its been so nice we haven't bothered setting it up.

The shelter offers a couple things:

1) it gets you out of the wind and snow. That alone may be the "make or break" factor when taking along kids / grandkids.
2) tents absorb and radiate heat. Get snow around that skirt to keep the wind out and you can start peeling clothes off, which is relaxing.
3) it makes a dark area for your eyes to adjust to, and you can't believe how far down into the water you can see with all the light entering the snow / ice around you. I've watched fish strike my jigs through the hole lots of times.
4). you can poop on the ice with no-one watching or freezing your man parts off :mrgreen: Alternatively, your significant other can do her business without anyone watching as well.

Is it necessary? Nope. Does it make it more fun / is it worth the hassle of taking and setting up? Oh heck yes.



> I do have a sonar. It's fun. It isn't necessary either.
> I've never used a heater. Ever.


Lucky you to never have had a kid step in a hole and get wet. We rarely use the big buddy for warmth, but I do keep a towel hanging from the roof support rod to dry hands, the buddy sits below it on low and the heat keeps the towel dry. It's also nice to warm up a hotdog or kibob for lunch.



> I finally purchased a power auger two years ago. It's nice. I would recommend a power auger.


+1



> A sled is a must, if you have to haul a bunch of gear (power auger+bucket).


+2



> Really -- when it comes down to it -- all you need is an auger, a rod, and a bucket with some tackle. Everything else is extra. All that extra might make it more comfortable, but it isn't necessary.


Yup... exactly. Ice fishing is one of those things that the extra "stuff" really adds to the experience. Buy gear in the spring on close outs. I bought my 6man eskimo tent off ebay as a return / resell from the factory. It was a "A" grade tent (meaning no noticeable usage or damage) and still only paid $200 for it. Bought our first power auger from Cal-Ranch on spring closeout. The sled we use was on a summer sale (36"x72").

We also take nice folding chairs, a ton of home made "auto hookers", couple of fold up fabric tables, tunes, drinks, avalanche shovels, cameras, sonar, big buddy heater w/ 5lb mini-propane bottle. All of that fills the sled, which is towed behind my big snowmobile. Wife and son each have their own snowmobiles now after a mishap I'd rather not talk about.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If your planning to fish at a lake/reservoir that has strong winds, Id look into a shelter that is attached to a sled. They are heavier than the Quick flip with the fiberglass poles. I had a Quick flip 3 and it was worthless in the wind. You'd try to set it up and it kept folding in. Even with 3 guys we couldn't keep it from closing in to get the anchor's in place to keep it from blowing away. 


The sled type are fast and easy! drill the holes, slide the sled to the holes and flip it over and your fishing. 


The only time I've ever used a shelter is when the wind was blowing to keep warm.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> What fish finder do you recommend? When I said sled, I wasn't talking about a snowmobile, but just a sled to throw everything in to pull out on the ice.


You didn't answer what your goals were.;-)

Which finder to get is a Ford, Chevy, Dodge question. I've participated and read a gazillion debates on it. Basically, it comes down to what your eyes do best with. All of my regular fishing buddies use flashers. For me, flashers give me a hellacious headache so I have used a graph finder for 15 some years and love them. If you go that route, make sure it has a "real time" function on the graph. You will sometimes encounter some zealot that will proclaim that one 
or the other is far better. Ignore them. Try different types at both the Sporting goods store and on the ice and get what you and your eyes/brain like best.

I already stated why I prefer a finder over a camera but if you want a camera there are usually a number available in the want ads this time of year from guys that are switching to finders. ;-)

As for the other stuff, my buddies remind me often that I'm a minimalist on my ice gear but it works for me and I do well. Even so, there are a few things that become essential. I like to fish Strawberry and Fish lake later in the year. The ice often gets to be 2 feet thick. I used to drill through that with a hand auger. by the time I was done, I was almost too tired to fish. I've found a power auger is a pretty key piece of equipment for me. It varies though for each person and you'll figure it out soon enough as you go out. You can then ignore us internet warriors pontificating on what you need to spend your money on.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> If your planning to fish at a lake/reservoir that has strong winds, Id look into a shelter that is attached to a sled. They are heavier than the Quick flip with the fiberglass poles. I had a Quick flip 3 and it was worthless in the wind. You'd try to set it up and it kept folding in. Even with 3 guys we couldn't keep it from closing in to get the anchor's in place to keep it from blowing away.


Never had a problem setting with my 6 man even in stiff winds. Done it solo a couple times. I have guy line ropes from the center of all wall hubs, the two ropes on each end have red and black duct tape "flags" so I know which rope goes to which end. I tie off the red end rope first (usually to a snowmobile) and pull the shelter in the direction of the wind until that roped off popout is supported. Then its easy to pop out the sides, tying them off as I go and popout the tops. Once its setup I start shoveling snow onto the skirt. If there's no snow, drill holes and use the ice shavings, weighing down the windward side first. Easy peasy



> The sled type are fast and easy! drill the holes, slide the sled to the holes and flip it over and your fishing.


Had one of those, used it for 3-4 years, sold it for the pop out type. I'd personally never go back but to each his own.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Catherder said:


> You didn't answer what your goals were.;-)
> 
> Which finder to get is a Ford, Chevy, Dodge question. I've participated and read a gazillion debates on it. Basically, it comes down to what your eyes do best with. All of my regular fishing buddies use flashers. For me, flashers give me a hellacious headache so I have used a graph finder for 15 some years and love them. If you go that route, make sure it has a "real time" function on the graph. You will sometimes encounter some zealot that will proclaim that one
> or the other is far better. Ignore them. Try different types at both the Sporting goods store and on the ice and get what you and your eyes/brain like best.
> ...


My goals are C) All of the above. 

In reality, I want to catch fish, have my kids enjoy the experience without getting too cold and thinking that there really aren't any fish under the ice. I'm pretty new to all the gadgets of ice fishing - growing up we had a bucket, a hand auger and hand warmers. It was fun, but I really didn't look forward to sitting out in the wind waiting for the tip of my pole to move. I was on YouTube the other day and saw this video - 



 - and thought if my kids could see the fish, it might keep them more interested. Heck, if I could see the fish, it'd keep me more interested! My Fridays and Saturdays are always pretty open, so I'd like to get out two or three times a month and don't mind making the investment on quality stuff to make the experience more enjoyable.

Choices, choices, choices...

I really appreciate all the feedback and opinions from everyone about what has/hasn't worked for you all!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That video looks just like one of the ones I took myself at Fish Lake after getting my camera! It is plain fascinating (not to mention very educational) to see how the fish react to your presentation.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Cameras are cool when you’re sitting over a school of perch, that’s for sure! That’s a great video. 

It really is about personal preference on that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

1. 30 ft of string
2. a weight
3. a hook
4. worm
5. warm clothes
6. coffee

Da Goob, ice fishin' since 1957


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> /jealousface
> 
> I usually like to see us and 1 other group on a lake... in case of emergencies. But I do like snowmobiling in 10-15 miles to a remote lake to ice fish


Those were the days. There were always a few other people snowmobiling around. That was way back in the olden days when it snowed before New Year's. :|



CPAjeff said:


> My goals are C) All of the above.
> 
> In reality, I want to catch fish, have my kids enjoy the experience without getting too cold...


So, watch the weather and plan a day when there isn't any predicted wind. On a calm, sunny day it will be rather pleasant outside. The kids will enjoy being able to run around and play on the ice (vs. being stuck inside a stuffy tent). Make sure you take sunscreen!



CPAjeff said:


> ... and thinking that there really aren't any fish under the ice. ...
> 
> ... if my kids could see the fish, it might keep them more interested. Heck, if I could see the fish, it'd keep me more interested!


Times have changed. It's funny to look back at what we used to do vs. what people do today.

I recall my dad taking our old VHS shoulder-mount video recorded up to Navajo Lake one winter. He built a small stand that he could place the recorder on just above a drilled hole (facing down the hole). Then, he just put a coat over the top of the recorder / hole, and let it record. The videos we got were awesome!

At Fish Lake, we simply lay down on the ice and stick our face over the hole. We use our hands to block out the sun. Then we jig the line with our hands and watch fish, after fish, after fish, play with our baits. We still do this. We might look like Clark Griswold (crossing the Arizona desert, dying of thirst), sticking our faces close enough to drink, but it works! And, if you can't see any fish, just tell the kids to count the zooplankton!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> 1. 30 ft of string
> 2. a weight
> 3. a hook
> 4. worm
> ...


And an Ion. 8)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> 1. 30 ft of string
> 2. a weight
> 3. a hook
> 4. worm
> ...












-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Like everything else ice fishing is getting more and more complected as the years go by. 

On my first trip we chopped our fishing hole with a ax and used a shovel to scoop the ice out. Just a regular fishing pole and lures or bait. Plastic buckets were not the norm back then so we used old milk crates to sit on. For the younger folks milk crates were what the dairy used to deliver the wax cartons of milk in.

I also remember when Utah first went to a year long season and folks trying to drag big mac's out of Fish Lake from too small holes. 

Now we need all the modern electronics, baits, tents, and gear. Sometimes I still believe that the old way was a lot funner.




TOTP


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Like everything else ice fishing is getting more and more complected as the years go by.
> 
> On my first trip we chopped our fishing hole with a ax and used a shovel to scoop the ice out. Just a regular fishing pole and lures or bait. Plastic buckets were not the norm back then so we used old milk crates to sit on. For the younger folks milk crates were what the dairy used to deliver the wax cartons of milk in.
> 
> ...


I remember when Utah went to year-round fishing, 1985 I believe. You couldn't find any ice fishing tackle in Utah up till then. By 1986 100,000 Utah outdoorsman were ice fishing experts. 6 months after the advent of internet outdoor forums 1,100,000 Utah outdoorsman were ice fishing experts.

There might have been 5 people in Evanston that ice fished in 1980, all were oil n gas boomers from out of state. I was getting my mealworms and mousies mail order from Wisconsin.

I was making custom fishing rods then and made a number of ice fishing rods because there wasn't much of a selection in the local stores.

I fished by hand alot back in the day, no rod, blue gill, crappie, walleye and northerns. Went to tip-ups for awhile. They were handy we could play ice hockey and fish at the same time. Those were the days.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You really don't need an auger. Just go out on the ice and sit by someone that has an Ion.

.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I inherited all of my gear this year from my father as he moved to warmer climes after retirement (my mother missed the Atlantic too much). In that gear I also inherited some of my grandfather's ice fishing gear from his early years pulling pan fish out of Midwestern lakes. Not sure how much use (perch at Fish Lake?) it will get but I will definitely keep this rod for posterity:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the wonderful feedback, thoughts and ideas!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

In 1975 I would go ice fishing with my Dad at Yuba Res. Had a homemade chipper made from a 3"x7" piece of 1/4" plate steel welded to a pipe. That was the "ice auger". I know the Perch were monsters, and the Rainbows were nice size. Homemade jigs and perch eyes/meat were the bait of choice.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

This is my favorite thread:smile:

Some of the old memories are fun to hear, when I first started and was taking scouts one of the projects was to have a 6 to 7 inch long piece of large dowel, flatten a portion of it for a reel to fit and taping it on with electrical tape and drilling a hole in the end to fit the front half of a 2 piece fishing rod to make shorter ice fishing poles.

It is addicting, I have so much crap now to take on the lake that I need an ATV or snowmobile to pull it out on the ice.

A few weeks back at Panguitch lake I saw a guy come out with a chain saw and cut his hole in the ice, I haven't seen that done for years now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> This is my favorite thread:smile:
> 
> Some of the old memories are fun to hear, when I first started and was taking scouts one of the projects was to have a 6 to 7 inch long piece of large dowel, flatten a portion of it for a reel to fit and taping it on with electrical tape and drilling a hole in the end to fit the front half of a 2 piece fishing rod to make shorter ice fishing poles.
> 
> ...


Good ones.

I learned years ago that you cannot drill a hole in the ice with a .410 shotgun...uh...3" #6 shot anyway.
.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh! ... that reminds me, if Scofield Res ever gets drained there's a 6ft ice chipper bar I need to go get. Hmmm and a boat anchor... as long as I'm there I'll get my downrigger ball too.


-DallanC


----------

